# Latest repair



## Wildman (14 Sep 2014)

Having bought a grass/leaf sweeper that no longer worked, I was told it needed new gears, when I enquired I found they were cast into the wheel and were plastic, no wonder they were stripping for a pastime. £78 each a bit too pricy for me. So I bought some 6mm aluminium turned some blanks and cut some new gears they work a treat.



using a dividing head on my old mill the gears were cut



The finished job was fitted to the wheel and works a treat.



56 teeth at 10dp. Teeth cut at one pass lubricated with paraffin. The machine and Agrifab was originally a very costly mistake, all of the bearings etc were plastic and nylon and the gears stripped for a pastime. hopefully it will now last me a few years. Next project is renovating a 1950's Surface grinder.


----------



## woodfarmer (15 Sep 2014)

Really good to see some "proper engineering". I am currently recommissioning my 90 year old Holbrook lathe.

It is a pleasure to work on stuff that is well made, a huge difference from the crapomatic bandsaw.


----------



## AndyT (15 Sep 2014)

I salute you!
I recently spent half a day making a custom insert from brass, to mend a cheap Chinese reading lamp that had snapped, using my old treadle powered lathe to do so. I think we agree about the need to defeat the obsolescence of modern stuff!


----------



## woodfarmer (16 Sep 2014)

been a bad day.
A major part of the Holbrooks new lease of life was for it to be de rusted by flowing Corrodip over it and recirculating it using a coolant system. The coolant system is brand new, but the first one 's pump failed in about 2 hours degenerating from being very poor to non functioning. The replacement was a little better. but also degenerated in acouple of hours. It seems the coating they put on the pump body falls off and blocks the very tiny filter. After stripping it down and cleaning it I restored it to a dribble. Left it dripping on a rusty screw I wanted to remove whilst I got a cup of tea. When i came back it had improved quite a bit and was quirting the fluid at a good rate. Unfortunately the squirt was straight out onto the new floor and I lost about £130 worth of Corrodip. So now can't proceed until I get more which wont be until the end of October. By then it will be too cold to use it in my unheated barn. So I will have to wait until early next summer to continue. Meanwhile the Holbrook is in bits and devoid of oil after the degreasing.and is developing rust alarmingly. I don't want to leave it like that over winter.

I never thought that the hardest part of renovating the Holbrook would be getting a new coolant system to work. Working on the Holbrook has been a pleasure, everything fits.


----------



## AndyT (16 Sep 2014)

Not good!

Maybe the derusting gel mentioned in this thread would be better than Corrodip?

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/tool-cleaning-and-restoration-discussion-thread-t82895.html


----------



## Harbo (16 Sep 2014)

You could spray the degreased areas with Boseshield to prevent further rusting.
Rutlands often sell it on BOGOF as it's expensive, but a little goes a long way?

I've used the gel from Shield Technology but you have to apply it and give it a rub with an abrasive pad - it does work well.

Rod


----------



## woodfarmer (17 Sep 2014)

Harbo":3apvkhpa said:


> You could spray the degreased areas with Boseshield to prevent further rusting.
> Rutlands often sell it on BOGOF as it's expensive, but a little goes a long way?
> 
> I've used the gel from Shield Technology but you have to apply it and give it a rub with an abrasive pad - it does work well.
> ...



It is surprising what they won't send by airmail/courier these days.

Liquids, pressurised cannisters etc.


----------



## woodfarmer (19 Sep 2014)

I spent the day using wire wool (brillo pad type) and diesel. made huge progress. More done thsi afternoon than in the whole of the last week.


----------



## Wildman (26 Sep 2014)

As you finish derusting coat in lanoline dissolved in white spirit. The spirit evaporates leaving a rust proof coat.


----------



## woodfarmer (5 Oct 2014)

It is now working well. the tailstock glides like a curling stone on ice as it goes up and down the bed.

Made first part (to fix the pillar drill) and did a couple of little things. It is lovely to have it back.


----------

